# Chain Stretch on 3.2 MK2 TT



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi All

New member here looking to by a 2007-2008 MK2 TT 3.2 V6 Auto and having suffered with Chain Stretch on my 2005 A3 3.2 and forking out a bloody fortune to get it fixed I was wondering if I should be worried about this on the TT. I know Audi changed the chain manufacturer in 2006 but did this eradicate the issue.

All advice gratefully received.

Mike


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't know the answer to your question but pretty sure you can check the chain stretch on vcds


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply bhoy78 yes you can check for chain stretch with VCDS (which I don't have unfortunately) do you think a dealer would be happy for a customer to check this themselves before buying the car. Has anyone gone into a dealer with their laptop and cable and done this.


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

The reason I part ex'ed my Mk1 3.2 DSG was down to chain stretch. The cost of the job was nearly as much as the car! Loved that car though.

When I dug around the internet the 3.2 seemed to be plagued with problems. I also don't know if this was fixed sorry in 2006, but it certainly put me off getting another V6.

Why not the 2.0T if you don't mind me asking. More reliable, tuneable and more powerful. I used to be a strictly N/A man, always stuck by the saying " Theres no replacement for displacement". Used to have the 330 Clubsport BMW, the 3.2 TT and the 3.7 370Z. However loving my TTS and haven't looked back.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

MarkTTS said:


> The reason I part ex'ed my Mk1 3.2 DSG was down to chain stretch. The cost of the job was nearly as much as the car! Loved that car though.
> 
> When I dug around the internet the 3.2 seemed to be plagued with problems. I also don't know if this was fixed sorry in 2006, but it certainly put me off getting another V6.
> 
> Why not the 2.0T if you don't mind me asking. More reliable, tuneable and more powerful. I used to be a strictly N/A man, always stuck by the saying " Theres no replacement for displacement". Used to have the 330 Clubsport BMW, the 3.2 TT and the 3.7 370Z. However loving my TTS and haven't looked back.


Budget I'm afraid TTs is just out of my range got 8 grand and my 55 plate 3.2 A3 78000 miles getting offers from £3700 to £4500, Auto and quattro are the must haves as I live down in a valley and as soon as it snows I'm screwed without 4wd, used to have a Merc 220 coupe and it couldnt even get over a speed bump in the snow.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

mcdhibs said:


> Thanks for the reply bhoy78 yes you can check for chain stretch with VCDS (which I don't have unfortunately) do you think a dealer would be happy for a customer to check this themselves before buying the car. Has anyone gone into a dealer with their laptop and cable and done this.


Sorry no idea, if its a dealer with a service department maybe they could check it for you, if not then worth asking if you can check it yourself especially if your not going to buy the car if they don't allow you.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

V6 is available upto 2010, so a newer car may have less issues.
Steve


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> V6 is available upto 2010, so a newer car may have less issues.
> Steve


Budget constraints I'm afraid


----------



## Outlaw (Sep 18, 2013)

Mk2 3.2 here. Purchased car new back in 07 and took good care of it. No problems with VR6 at all. Never purchased a newer TT yet because I love the VR6. VW/Audi can you please release that 3.0 VR6 you have been working on for the MK3?


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

My mate works for audi as an mechanic, when I told him I was looking at the v6 a couple year back he told me to avoid them for that exact reason and go for petrol turbo as they have had to repair a few


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for that Outlaw guess I need to keep looking for a full Audi service history TT and learn to wait till the right one comes along, bloody hard when the money is in the bank shouting buy a bloody car at me.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

scottishloveknot said:


> My mate works for audi as an mechanic, when I told him I was looking at the v6 a couple year back he told me to avoid them for that exact reason and go for petrol turbo as they have had to repair a few


Was that a MK1 or Mk2


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

mcdhibs said:


> scottishloveknot said:
> 
> 
> > My mate works for audi as an mechanic, when I told him I was looking at the v6 a couple year back he told me to avoid them for that exact reason and go for petrol turbo as they have had to repair a few
> ...


MK2


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

scottishloveknot said:


> mcdhibs said:
> 
> 
> > scottishloveknot said:
> ...


Cheers for that though it has just put more doubts in my head,


----------



## J22kog (May 20, 2014)

My mates stretched on his 57 3.2 mate.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My chains have stretched twice..but I like looking in the engine.

The more peeps that are scared off with issues, then the prices will drop on the car..
Steve


----------



## G1TT (Dec 20, 2014)

What sort of mileage are we talking on units that have suffered from chain stretch issues? I'm interested as looking at a V6 purchase soon.. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is no hard and fast rule but 100k may be a yard stick.
Measuring blocks can be looked at to see chain wear.
Steve


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

There is lots of info on chains on a German website. Perhaps google translator helps:

http://www.a3quattro.de/index.php?page= ... e4c5c60485

I'm not facing the problem since I own a 2.0 TFSI. But I read about it anyhow and saw that there seems to be a general consensus that long life oil + extended intervals contribute to the problem. So when owning a V6, I'd seriously be looking at yearly intervals or 10k miles and top quality Mobil1 0w-40 oil.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think there are a number of variables that contribute to chain wear and if they need doing, just get it done.
Enjoy your V6 and let the garage worry about the oily end.

If your worried about stuff on the V6, don't buy one, buy a different engined TT and then you can worry about that and leave us V6ers to enjoy..if you want longevity, buy a Skoda.

Buy..enjoy..pay..enjoy
It's a cycle.
Steve


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

what are the symptoms of chain strecth and is the car still driveable when this happens or does it eventually get so bad that it hampers performance or snap etc.?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If you get chain stretch the car will display an engine display symbol on the dash and you get the car fixed.

An early symptom could be a rattly front end.
Steve


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

cool atleast there is warning then didnt want to be driving round and it suddenly snap one day haha

what sort of cost are we looking at for repair at say a sepecialist? i read ona vw forum it can be anywhere up to 5k! And i was worrying about the DSG going wrong haha.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Chains change is 2 days labour and £350 parts.

DSG mechatronic is £1700 new and £400 repaired. 2 days labour on top.

Gearboxes are pretty strong and can be replaced second hand for £1500 all in.
Steve


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

so 2 days labour and £350 parts is nowhere near 5k then haha. makes me feel a little bet if it does go


----------



## dea (Jan 3, 2015)

My upper chain was stretched and was making that "marble in a tin can" noise when idling, only audible with the hood open. Car had 100k on it and otherwise, mechanically, it appeared to be good. When we opened the engine up we noticed that the cams were on their way out as well and I had a really good reason to upgrade them to Schrick 268/264 set  The surface of the cams was corroded/eaten away, but the rockers beneath it were fine. Absolutely no idea what had happened.

Now I'm waiting for the cams to arrive from Germany and I am trying to get a software vendor to give me an quote for ECU +TCU tune and for a tool+software so I can fine tune it later on by myself based on logged data. I used to tune my old Evo9 so this should be a piece of cake compared to that.. Unfortunately the only option that I have is Revo, unless I want to take my ECU out and ship it to somewhere else and forfeit the possibility to affect the tune by myself. And now that United Motorsport in UK cannot be reached, I don't have many other options for a tune that would work with the cams. So Revo Stage2 it looks like to be.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Nikos3008 said:


> so 2 days labour and £350 parts is nowhere near 5k then haha. makes me feel a little bet if it does go


I hate to be the bearer of bad news but just had the chain replaced on my A3 3.2 V6 main dealer £4780 parts were around £1000 and there was 29 hours labor. I complained to Audi UK that my 55 plate had just done 78000 miles and had a full service history and after a two month fight agreed to pay £2000 with Audi picking up the rest of the bill. I still wasnt happy but that was my best option as my morals would not allow me to pass this problem on at the auctions or private sale, I would have happily traded it in at Audi as its there bloody problem to start with but would not have traded it to an independent.

A lot of the local garages just didnt have the tools to do the job and the one that did wanted three grand so the Audi option was the best on the table. The problem first manifested itself with a miss fire when up to temp and in slow moving traffic but not all the time, later on it was all the time with the revs having a mind of their own revving between 1000 and 2000 without touching the accelerator slow moving traffic was a bloody nightmare.

Car is fixed and running very well but I'm chopping it in anyway but decided against another 3.2 V6 so a 2.0 TT it is but unfortunately not a TTs as the two grand to Audi had to come out of my new car fund.

So my A3 and £8000 to spend the hunt begins.

PM me if you want details of how I got Audi on side.


----------

